# log splitter



## jimmyjames (Jul 7, 2013)

Well my welder got some work done yesterday, it still needs the log lift and the main hydraulic cylinder mounts and the ram slide installed but its getting close!

heres the autocad model of the log splitter

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/logsplitter1000_zps2fa64192.png

heres what i have done so far, we had to take the remaininbg piece of I beam and tack weld it to the front since it is so back heavy, i designed it so theres not much tongue weight and without the engine mounted it just wanted to flop over backwards.....

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130707_074840_367_zps241b379b.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130707_074919_965_zps3d4b5264.jpg

Heres the wedge lift, allows me to center the edge on the log.
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130707_074932_836_zps48ab6869.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames (Jul 7, 2013)

And yes the cutting edges of the wedges need sharpened, it will be a good day of torching and grinding to get them sharp.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jul 13, 2013)

got some more work done on the splitter, my welder guy is getting tired of welding this thick crap.....

log lift
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130713_170300_873_zpsd7c4fb59.jpg

6" bore x 24" stroke x 3" rod hydraulic cylinder and mounts installed, should push 42 ton, doesnt sound like alot considering those little tiny ones at the box stores claim numbers like 37 ton but those tiny ones with 4" or smaller cylinders it would take 10,000 psi hydraulic pressure to achieve those numbers.... i dont know how they come up with theyre numbers....

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130713_170316_066_zps09329ad9.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130713_170418_838_zps05e916a5.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130713_170246_394_zps0908f052.jpg

Still have a bunch of work to do on it, make the mounts for the engine, generator and also the mount for the hydraulic pump as well as the shaft that has the electric clutch on it so ii can run the splitter without having to run the generator at the same time


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 14, 2013)

Very cool, I don't know how I missed this but I'm glad I found it. Subscribed!


----------

